# Working train station light fixtures



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm looking for working low voltage light fixtures that I can install on my train station platform. Specially, they need to work with a 12 volt transformer.

I was going to purchase lights sold by Bridge Masters (see items #404 and #505 in the attached photo), but it turns out they no longer sell those items. Does anyone happen to have any of these fixtures that they're willing to part with or know of another company that sells similar lights?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim,
I have some cheap knock offs from China that stand 5 ½" tall that I don't need if you can't find the real thing.
Not the most substantial build with black tape holding the lamp to the post.
Also not sure what voltage they are meant for.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi David,

Thanks for getting back to me. I think those lights are too short for my purposes, but I appreciate the offer. I'll keep looking. 

Jim


----------



## Oldtrucker301 (Oct 10, 2020)

How about using button covers and brass tubing with a grain of wheat bulb or led?


----------



## mrstrain (Jan 13, 2010)

Locomotive Joe makes them. If not in stock, he will make you what you need. Locomotive Joe Handcrafted G Scale & O Scale Lamps & More


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

Oldtrucker301 said:


> How about using button covers and brass tubing with a grain of wheat bulb or led?


That's a good idea. I'll look into that.


----------



## jimmyG (Dec 27, 2007)

mrstrain said:


> Locomotive Joe makes them. If not in stock, he will make you what you need. Locomotive Joe Handcrafted G Scale & O Scale Lamps & More


Excellent! Thank you so much. I wasn't familiar with that company.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

Oldtrucker301 said:


> How about using button covers and brass tubing with a grain of wheat bulb or led?


That was what I was thinking. In the picture it seems as if it was made using K&S telescoping brass tubing, soldered, and painted black. My only question is where to find a conical disk in brass for the lamp shade. I know it could be made using round discs and a sliver cut out and bent into a cone, but perhaps a brass cap piece exists that would work.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

David Leech said:


> Jim,
> I have some cheap knock offs from China that stand 5 ½" tall that I don't need if you can't find the real thing.
> Not the most substantial build with black tape holding the lamp to the post.
> Also not sure what voltage they are meant for.
> ...





David Leech said:


> Jim,
> I have some cheap knock offs from China that stand 5 ½" tall that I don't need if you can't find the real thing.
> Not the most substantial build with black tape holding the lamp to the post.
> Also not sure what voltage they are meant for.
> ...


David, I'll take those, have not found any China ones the right height. Jerry Barnes


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

jimmyG said:


> I'm looking for working low voltage light fixtures that I can install on my train station platform. Specially, they need to work with a 12 volt transformer.
> 
> I was going to purchase lights sold by Bridge Masters (see items #404 and #505 in the attached photo), but it turns out they no longer sell those items. Does anyone happen to have any of these fixtures that they're willing to part with or know of another company that sells similar lights?
> 
> ...


Couple of years ago, I made a few hundred "shades". At the time, I offered them here with no takers. I punched out disks and made a forming die. I have since buried the tooling for it. It got to be a "job" instead of a hobby.


----------

